# Line Prophet 100 vs. Sir Francis Bacon?



## durangoian (Feb 14, 2007)

i'll use them primarily for backcountry, but will take to resorts as well. right now im leaning towards the sfb because of the wider foot.


----------



## jbarnow (Sep 10, 2007)

I've got a pair of Line 100s and they are the best skis I've ever riden. I do almost all backcountry with a little bit of resort. 

The Ski Journal - The SKi Journal
need I say more?


----------



## hanz (Feb 20, 2007)

those are both sick skis, my buddy has some bacons and they are more flexible and a bit more playful. if your gonna hit fat pillow lines and throw mad pow 180's id go with the bacons. the prophets are really sick skis too but ive never ridden them. i would go bacons. hard choice


----------



## jbowler116 (Mar 14, 2007)

*prophets*

ive got both of these skis, the prophets are my main everyday ski, super versatile. they are fat enough to float in the pow and stiff enough to plow through crud or cruise groomers. The bacons are a super soft powder skiing machine made to play. They are both great skis but the prophet is a one ski quiver while the bacon is specialized. I would get the prophets for versatility.


----------



## iliketohike (Nov 29, 2006)

I own the phophet 100s and like them as well, but I must say, they are typical K2. One of my tipe is slightly delaming and the I've got core shots on the top sheet after 1 season. I will ski them this year and replace them with a more durable laminated ski.


----------

